# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Anne Yüreği - Nafiz Yılmaz

## Öztürk

ANNE YÜREĞİ

Dokuz ay karında 
Kim gezdirdi 
Ak sütünü esirgemeden 
Helaliyle kim verdi 
Ben uyurdum derin derin 
O sıcaklığımı hissederdi

Anne yüreği taş değil 
Annem bana muhtaç değil

Dün gece yine 
Gördüm rüyamda 
Titredim uyandım 
Terledim bir anda 
Gözlerim dolu dolu oldu 
Şişti ağlamaktan

Anne yüreği taş değil 
Annem bana muhtaç değil

Ben yalnızlığımı düşündüm 
Onu aradım hep yanımda 
Hayali geldi gözlerime 
Aradım bulamadım yok idi 
Göçüp gitmişti fani alemden

Anne yüreği taş değil 
Annem bana muhtaç değil

Bir parçam canım kanım 
Topraklarla kuçaklaştı 
Ben varlığını arar durur iken 
Annem benden uzaklaştı 
Okuyorum kabrinde 
Vardığımda her zaman Fatiha 
Akıyor her damla göz yaşlarım 
Karışıyor kara toprağa

Anne yüreği taç değil 
Annem bana muhtaç değil

Nafiz YILMAZ

----------

